# Kempton Park - One Week To Go



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Hobbyist,

Show will open at 10.30am to the public, but 10am for members of the following Clubs/ Societies:-

British Herpetological Society
British Reptiles & Amphibians Society
East Sussex Reptiles & Amphibians Society
Eastern Herpetological Society
Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club
International Herpetological Society
Portsmouth Reptiles & Amphibians Society
Ratsnake Foundation
South Essex Reptile Club
Thames & Chiltern Herpetological Group

Please ensure you bring a current membership card with you to gain early entrance.

All of the turnstiles will be used for admission during the busy times, but be aware that the venue does have a maximum capacity limit. Please therefore try & stagger your arrival times to avoid the need to impose the entry restrictions that were imposed upon us last year by the local authority. 

There is a free crèche on the first floor for your purchases. Please use this facility rather than wander around the show carrying animals in bags/ boxes etc. It would also assist if you could bring your own bag/ holdall to carry your purchases home. Please don’t leave your animals unattended in vehicles, the temperature inside will be considerably higher than outside!

There is a cash point on site. This, however charges you to withdraw your money, but there is a “free” machine at the garage just along the road.

Just to remind you of road closures in the area due to a London 2012 Olympics “Test” cycle race from London to Surrey & back (all 140 kms of it)! The race is due to start at 9am & finish shortly after noon, but road closures will no doubt extend beyond those times. I would recommend you access the venue via junction 1 of the M3. The racecourse is very close to this. Alternatively, Kempton Park boasts its own railway station on the London Waterloo to Shepperton line. Sunday services are only hourly I’m afraid, and the journey time from Central London is approx 45 minutes.

On behalf of the organisers, I hope you all have a good day.

Peter


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

I can't wait! I have purchased my own poly box - would it be possible to store it at the creche?


----------



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem.

Peter


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

That's great! Thanks Peter!


----------



## leopardgecko36 (Jul 16, 2009)

do you know if there are going to be seperate sections for different types of animals, eg lizards, sankes, anphibians... or are is it all just together in one. thanks


----------



## essex stew (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting really excited,gonna get a really nice play mate for my female Boa :mf_dribble:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I cant wait, I am picking up my BCI from tattooedfreak and hopefully getting a hatchling grey banded kingsnake ^____^


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Organised and ready


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are going to be any mangrove snakes for sale or other Boiga species.

Many Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking forward to it.Im driving up on saturday and staying over night just up the road.

Rob


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Robk said:


> Looking forward to it.Im driving up on saturday and staying over night just up the road.
> 
> Rob


Same here


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

cannot waitttt
does anyone know if it is possible to drive from hanworth to kempton park? its literally a 5 minute drive? walking involves walking along the motorway? :bash:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Organised and ready


:eek4: Not even thought about it!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> cannot waitttt
> does anyone know if it is possible to drive from hanworth to kempton park? its literally a 5 minute drive? walking involves walking along the motorway? :bash:


It's not a motorway, so whilst its still a busy dual carriageway you can walk alongside or under it to get from Hanworth.
The motorway only starts past Sunbury Cross where the A316 turns into the M3.


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait for this show :2thumb:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

6 days whoop whoop


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> :eek4: Not even thought about it!


Lol I have a breeder friend over from Belgium Saturday ready for Sundays show so need to be organised


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

peterf said:


> It's not a motorway, so whilst its still a busy dual carriageway you can walk alongside or under it to get from Hanworth.
> The motorway only starts past Sunbury Cross where the A316 turns into the M3.


excellent :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

For those who are driving from Essex/London, what would be the best way to go to avoid the cycle event, M25 then m1, cheers


----------



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

M25, then M3 London bound & exit at J1.

Peter


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

varanid said:


> M25, then M3 London bound & exit at J1.
> 
> Peter


Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

looking forward to it muchly


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

how much is entry fee?


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

bmxben said:


> how much is entry fee?


£5.00.:2thumb:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Is there entry discount for Bts members ?


----------



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

There no discounts for any clubs/societies.


----------

